# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kerkese per loje!!!

## optimus.prime

A ka mundesi dikush te ma gjej nje loje Tenis me grafike te bukur dhe mundesisht jo ne rapidshare se nuk kam premium account.
__________________

----------


## elektron2

International Tennis Pro

http://rapidshare.com/files/56985999...is.Pro.RIP.rar

qe vetem ne rapidshare shoku.downlodoje me free.tung pra

----------


## optimus.prime

Nuk po mundem ta downloadoj se po me thot je duke downloaduar diçka tjeter,kam probleme me rapidshare....megjithate te falemnderit.

----------


## elektron2

aha pa eshte problemi ke ip.nese e ke rrejtin e fort shqyrtezo ndonje proxy edhe mund ta beshe download.nuk e di ne c'menyr mund te te ndihmoj.tung

----------

